# E705 or equivalent remote control awning light



## Tansy (May 11, 2005)

Anybody got an E705? 
Or do you have a possibility in your van of the awning light that can be worked by the keyfob? If so, can you tell me how it works?

Although we have only had the van for a couple of weeks, we are truly delighted with it. We have had to attend to three things. have had water leaking from the two supply pipes to the washroom sink, had to change the battery in the heater in order to ignite the gas, and found that the waste pipes were disconnecting under the van. A couple of hours with the screwdriver and some jubilee clips were all it took to sort.

Thanks

Ken


----------

